# 2007 Felt B2



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am getting ready to buy my buddies B2, its a 2007 model all stock in great condition. He is wanting $1500 for it. It has full dura ace on it with the easton wheels. Do you think this would be a good purchase, or should i wait and save up for maybe a newer model TT bike. Now i am not a professional so i am not sure if the "newer" models would really be that much faster for me. I am not going 27 mph on the bike. Like to hang around the 21-23 mph.


----------

